# Little Rude But Funny



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Have a look at this: http://www.amazon.co.uk/review/R231U4ZG0YDNHD/ref=cm_cr_pr_viewpnt#R231U4ZG0YDNHD


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

ched999uk said:


> Have a look at this: http://www.amazon.co.uk/review/R231U4ZG0YDNHD/ref=cm_cr_pr_viewpnt#R231U4ZG0YDNHD


 :lol: I do love a bit of honesty and not some cock and ball story :lol:

Steve


----------



## Bluemooner (Feb 2, 2012)

That must be one of the best reviews i have read so funny

Andy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Just in case any of you were in any doubt as to my level of humour. Thats it.  

I just nearly wet myself laughing!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I just had to pass it onto a few friends who have prostate and bladder appointments. 

Ray.


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Laugh*

There are few occasions when something makes me laugh out loud, unable to tell my wife what is so funny because I can hardly speak for laughing or see through my tears. This was one of them. Thanks indeed!


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

Funny, but what a dick 8O


----------

